# Locking your Taps



## Hpal (15/11/17)

Not sure if someone has come up with this yet. Had to have a think how to stop my little girl from reaching up and dumping a keg onto the floor of the shed. So here is what I came up with. Total $0 and 3 mins.


----------



## n87 (15/11/17)

I just remove my taps and put them in the fridge.
Works for that keg that you don't want just anyone drinking too


----------



## JDW81 (19/11/17)

That’s the beauty of flow control taps. Just close the flow restrictor off and nothing flows through when little people try and play with your taps.


----------



## malt junkie (19/11/17)

Problem being they eventually grow into teens, I'm slowly switching to snap locks, then taps and taping gear will be under lock and key. Yes there's always the odd bottle floating about, but probably no more than any other house hold in the country. And I wouldn't trust any teenager alone with 140L odd of brew on tap.


----------



## Red Baron (19/11/17)

Thats a great solution. I've been disconnecting my beer line off the keg to prevent the same.


----------



## Pnutapper (20/11/17)

Not nearly as cheap as your solution at around 30 bucks each, but a lot of Perlick owners use these as well.


----------



## suchidog (20/11/17)

I just use some low tech zip ties to stop the kids pulling the taps open


----------



## rude (20/11/17)

Pnutapper said:


> Not nearly as cheap as your solution at around 30 bucks each, but a lot of Perlick owners use these as well.



You would want to be very very careful that your missus didnt tale the keys from you


----------



## Beersuit (20/11/17)

I'm with Malt Junkie snaplocks will even stop a kiwi mate with a love of free beer in his tracks.


----------

